

Comprehensive guide to installing NeXTSTEP/OPENSTEP in a VM - mambodog
http://www.nextcomputers.org/docs/FAQ-OpenStepOnEmulators.pdf

======
mambodog
Also, anyone looking for boot/driver floppy images, they can be found here:
[http://www.nextcomputers.org/NeXTfiles/Software/NEXTSTEP/Flo...](http://www.nextcomputers.org/NeXTfiles/Software/NEXTSTEP/Floppy_Images/)
and
[http://www.nextcomputers.org/NeXTfiles/Software/OPENSTEP/Flo...](http://www.nextcomputers.org/NeXTfiles/Software/OPENSTEP/Floppy_Images/)

------
igrekel
I'd rather find a way to hook a new monitor for my old NeXT Turbo Station. The
old one is busted.

I could still be fun to do tough. there are a few pieces of NeXT software I'd
like to look at again for inspiration.

------
zppx
I would love to be able to run a bunch of legacy operating systems just to
study their inner working, A/UX, Mac OS, Amiga OS, SunOS, OS/2, VMS, QNX, BeOS
and the entire OS zoo.

~~~
mambodog
In relation to Mac OS, you may be interested in this:
[http://hackthemac.blogspot.com/2008/08/chubby-bunny-old-
virt...](http://hackthemac.blogspot.com/2008/08/chubby-bunny-old-virtual-
machine.html)

